# My new cockatiel



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 11, 2012)

After some recent, pretty severe, problems we've been having with my Jenday, Kip, we've decided to rehome him as an only bird to someone with a little more time to devote to him. 

The plan was to just have one bird, our cockatiel Pooky, but of course things change. I went into work, as normal, and there was a commotion going on. Apparently I arrived just in time to see this little guy. A costumer was looking at our adoption animals (we have a little area set up for them) and noticed a very small cardboard box next to the adoption table make a little noise and move. Sure enough, someone brought a cockatiel in to the store in a TINY box and just left it. We got him all set up, he was incredibly thirsty and hungry, and it turns out that he's as friendly as can be... after a lot of joking about "riding the rails and living in his box" we decided on the name "Hobo Pete" for the little fella and after I named him I couldn't possibly leave him there.

Pooky was used to being an only bird and liked the undivided attention, but lately we've been busy and he does get lonely. I am not one to buy the idea of "get one animal to keep the other happy" but Pooky definitely tried to interact with Kip, who would have nothing to do with it. I really hope that Hobo and Pooky can get along, and their very short meeting today after I got home went really well so I'm pretty confident that they will be best friends in no time.

I promise better pictures when he's settled in.


















Oh, any guesses on age?


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm going to guess.... 50 years old! JK LOL I have no idea


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh, how cute. I'd have to say about 5-6 years old


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 11, 2012)

TortoiseBoy1999 said:


> I'm going to guess.... 50 years old! JK LOL I have no idea



That would be an INCREDIBLY OLD 'tiel 




mainey34 said:


> Oh, how cute. I'd have to say about 5-6 years old



He is really cute  And very comical


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Oct 11, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 12, 2012)

Bad news: after some online searching I found out that Hobo Pete is actually a Hobo Penny. 

Good news: I think Pooky is in love


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 12, 2012)

Hobo is very pretty!


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 12, 2012)

I think so too! She is still terrified, who can blame her after all of yesterday's nonsense, but I let her and Pooky run around the living room floor today for a bit and she stayed right next to him. He serenaded her, and wouldn't let her get more than a few inches away, typical male 

She seems to want to be friendly with people, too, but she's really shy.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 12, 2012)

Boy your store sure gets a lot of turned in pets don't they? I can't believe people who just leave the animal in the box and walk away.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 12, 2012)

We do get a lot... mostly guinea pigs and things like that... I think we get so much because Petsmart doesn't take animals, the humane society might "kill" them, and so we are apparently the only viable option. We don't get turtles too often, and when we do, we now have someone to just send them to because an older couple started a turtle rescue, they have a giant fenced in pond in their backyard and it only has 3 RES in it 

Yeah, the boxed up ones are the worst, because we don't know anything about them... it's even worse when people leave dogs and cats, because it's not like we can keep them.


----------



## jtrux (Oct 16, 2012)

I've always loved tiels. I think they deserve more respect than they do because they are often over looked because people want conures and amazons but tiels are awesome pets, I wouldn't mind having another someday.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 16, 2012)

I am a big tiel lover, too! I have had so many over the years and they all have very distinct personalities. 

Penny goes to the vet today for her check up. Wish her luck 

And here's a new picture of Pooky and Penny, bonding over some millet spray


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Oct 16, 2012)

Got back from the vet. Penny is about 20-30 grams underweight, has a little bit of a stye in her right eye that I have to give her an ointment for, and probably lived in a house with a heavy smoker (hence her feathers smelling like smoke). But other than that, her lungs and sinuses are clear, her stools are normal, and she looks and acts all around healthy!

Woohoo!


----------

